# Nikon D50 or Minolta Maxxum 5D



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have been shopping for a DSLR and have narowwed it down to these 2.
Which one do you guys think is a better camera? I like the way the Minolta feels much more than the Nikon. Both are about the same price. With the Minolta coming in at about $40.00 less.

Nikon D50 
6.1 Megapixel
18-55mm Lens f/3.5-5.6
or
Konica-Minolta Maxxum 5D
6.1 Megapixel Digital SLR Camera 
18-70mm Lens f/3.5-5.6

Regards,
Alex


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

It depends on your needs. If the Minolta feels better to you than perhaps that is what you should get. Another thing to think about. Will you be wanting more things down the road? Speedlights, lenses etc... Nikon will have more to offer and will be much more available. 
Also, there is the D70 to consider if you plan on taking fish photos. It has a very nice feature called "commander mode" for wireless flash triggering. Makes it a lot easier to get more natural overhead lighting. here is a sample.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i would personally go with the nikon.. you'll realise it more the lenses that is more important when you go further.... nikon just has more readily available/easily accessible stuff on the market..


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I vote Nikon, too. Down the road, if you plan on upgrading, the Nikon will have better resale value.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nikon. For all the above reasons. We've had a D100 for a few years and think it's great. I don't think you'll regret starting with this brand.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Another one for Nikon. Bodies will come and go, but the investment is in the glass. Nikon will have a wider selection of glass to chose from as well as other accessories.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

My unbiased opinion would be Nikon, not because every camera I own is a Nikon.... I saw one at Costco a few days ago.

Hey the D200 is out !!


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank all for the replies. I got to try out both cameras for 2 days and I just did not like the way the Nikon felt, It was heavy and cumbersome to use. I have small hands and the Minolta felt a lot better. The controls to change settings where not as easy to use on the Nikon as it was on the Minolta. I researched all the equipment I would anticipate using now and in the near future and I see no problem in selection or availability. 
Picture quality was the same; I could not tell the difference between the two. The Nikon was a bit faster with the Auto Focus. The Minolta has a minimum ISO of 100 while the Nikon was 200. The Minolta can shoot in black and white while the Nikon can not (I like to do this type of shooting). The Minolta has an Anti-Shake system built into the Camera which will work with all lenses, which is nice since it let you shoot at an average of 2-3 stops slower and still get the same sharpness. It was a very hard choice but the Minolta was just a better camera for me. So I went back to the store to get the Minolta and get a good Macro Lens and the sales guy informed me that not only was the camera being reduced in price, but the lens also. So I go the Camera and lens for about $250.00 less than I had originally planned on paying.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Congratulations !!!! In the end, it boils down to what you like, and you did just that, so go and have fun and enjoy the camera !!


----------

